# Sheephead dinner



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fished boat dock rip rap/ pilings today and managed to bag this lil guy. 4.5 lbs Hit sand fleas. Got another huge hit but got cut off on oysters. Lots of small blues and finger mullet all over the place. Blues tearing up my gulps..gave up on flatties. Tried to head back to my drum hole but didn't have the energy due to fighting currents all day. Go get'm!


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry forget to mention this was in the Lynnhaven inlet on incoming tide


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

nice fish!


----------

